

Why PHP is (so much) more better than Ruby? - camilleroux
http://www.slideshare.net/camilleroux/why-php-is-so-much-more-better-than-ruby

======
jesstaa
The getter/setter lines in PHP on slide 9 is the code of a ruby dev that
doesn't know PHP. You can easily reduce all those lines to a three line
_call() method.

~~~
pkkk
I thought PHPers got sens of humor... where is yours ? :D

------
Zyzomys
Writing PHP is 25% faster than Ruby (strlen(PHP) = 3, Ruby.length = 4)

~~~
pkkk
But we have draw here:

"Ruby.length".length == "strlen(PHP)".length

